# Remodeling Laundry Room around Hookups



## jwolf02 (Nov 24, 2010)

First, thanks in advance for any help and my apologies if this is in the wrong section.

Our laundry room is awful, but we've been waiting to do anything until we needed/wanted to get a new washer and dryer. We're at that point and what we'd like to do is:

-Get front loaders
-Build a counter top over the appliances
-Build cabinets above all of that

However, our laundry room is on the bottom level of a tri-level house, so because a few feet of the level is underground, the dryer vent, electrical, and washer hoses are high along the wall, with the top of the electrical and hoses at 41" and the top of the dryer vent at 57". The dryer vent "hose" sticks out about 6.5".










Further complicating things (at least in my own mind) is a water pipe that runs the height of the wall before taking a left turn into the ceiling.










Also, there are two doors in the room; one to the right to the outside (frame starts 32" from back wall) and one to the left to the living area (frame starts 34" from back wall). Width of the back wall is approx 66".

What we would ideally like to do (general look, not specifics) would be something like:










My questions would be:

-Would the correct way to go about this be to create a counter top that only goes back to about 7" or 8" away from the wall, and then build a false/removable back wall that would go in front of all of the electrical/vent connections?

-If that's the case, can anyone speak to whether or not 24" of countertop is enough to even be worth it as far as functionality goes? Since the door frame starts 32" away from the wall, that's as deep as we could get to leave room for the false wall.

-When building the cabinets above, is it as simple as just cutting out a small hole for that water pipe to go through?

-I assume that at 5 feet 6 inches, I would need to build support for the countertop in the middle to prevent bowing. Would a 1/2" piece of paneling be enough?

-Finally, as far as the countertop goes, would I be best to not make anything permanent, and if so, does anyone have a link to any plans or have any advice on how to proceed?

----------------

I'm sure I am not thinking of something, or possibly asking the wrong questions, so I appreciate any advice anyone may have, even if it's "don't do anything, it's a lost cause."

Thanks!


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

How about a wall in front of the wall with all the plumbing and pipes concealed.
This for the washer, and plug should be higher then the taps and perferrably on opposite side of the back of the washer. Both could be below the counter top or behind a cabinet door just for them.









And this for the dryer mounted behind the dryer below the top level of the dryer so it is under the counter top.










Then mount your cabinets and counter to it like you would a wall.

Removable counter is a good idea. Use metal tubing or angle across the front to support it, Hidden behind the front trim.


----------

